# Solved: Steam: How to recieve a gift?



## hoizard75 (May 28, 2008)

when i click on the link, it gives me this,









I don't want to waste my friend's money =[


----------



## Spandexer (Dec 1, 2004)

You did install the STEAM client first, yes? Did it install okay with no problems?


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Install Steam on your system. You can get the program at http://store.steampowered.com/about/. It doesn't cost anything.

Create an account. When It asks for your email, use the same email account that you received the gift from.

Click on the bottom link in the email. It will have you log into your account. When you do, the gift will appear in "My Games" inside the Steam console. Your friend will also get a message back that you received the gift. (Note that, until you accept the gift, your friend can rescind the gift and give it to someone else.)

By the way, when you start Steam, and see the gift in My Games, right-click on it and select download. Then you will be able to play the game.

Courtney


----------



## hoizard75 (May 28, 2008)

ugh im not stupid, i already have steam.


----------



## DevilRat (Nov 8, 2006)

Is the email address you received the message on the same one your steam account is attached to?


----------



## hoizard75 (May 28, 2008)

indeed


----------



## DevilRat (Nov 8, 2006)

Then you should get a pop up message when you open up the steam console, telling you that you have a gift. If you don't get the pop up, you can click on "games" at the top, not the My Games tab, and go to "manage gifts & guest passes." That should take you to your gift and let you activate it.


----------



## hoizard75 (May 28, 2008)

but i do not get a popup message, that is the problem. it wont activate online.


----------



## DevilRat (Nov 8, 2006)

Did you got to the "manage gifts & guest passes" section under "Games" at the top of the Steam console?


----------



## hoizard75 (May 28, 2008)

yes.... but nevermind i figured out the problem for myself, i used someone elses laptop


----------

